# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Housing of new Blue phase

## FROG FREAK

Hello all Im writting this question because my parents livve in florida and had a pet store animal kingdom order me a blue phase white tree frog and have it now and are keeping in store for 3 weeks in a enclosure with dart frogs is this not bad for the tree frog to be with different spiecies of frogs?????? the guy says he will be fiine as its as small as them what do youall think?????

----------


## pixiefrogman

Bad idea. If it's one thing I know about darts it's that they are very territorial frogs. Also the whites tree frog will get severely stressed. It would be best for the whites tree frog to be in its own enclosure. 

-TJ

----------



----------


## Katieasaur

not only that but my whites even as a small frog would even bite my fingers if i was cleaning the tank, and could very easily eat a tiny dart frog once they get remotely big enough

----------


## daziladi

Congrats on your new frog! I have a blue phase too, so much fun. Check out the care sheet over to the top left of the side menu, titled "Whites Tree Frog" and you'll be more than ready. Read it more than once, there's a lot of info there. Good luck.

----------

